
Show HN: An intuitive API client for SEC filings - ackleymi
https://github.com/filingsdb/filingsdb-python
======
rahimnathwani
I thought this was an API client for an SEC API. But it's an API client
library for a third-party service.

The site with the API docs is blocking my residential IP address (in China):
"What happened? This website is using a security service to protect itself
from online attacks."

